# Are there any natural physiques teens can look up to?



## Rize (Aug 22, 2013)

Sick and tired of being false advertized by things that are not possible. I train like im ronnie coleman but still look like your average joe that lifts hard. And ive been lifting for one year, its pretty heart breaking to find out that Ill never look like any of the pro's naturally. So just wondering if there is any true naturals I can look up to?


----------



## dsc123 (Aug 22, 2013)

Just pin gearz!


----------



## Rize (Aug 22, 2013)

1.To young (17)
2.I hope I can get a little taller (5'7)
3.I would be blasting and cruising + no sources 
4.Natty feels better, no worries about future health risks
5.Im bodybuilding for me no one else. (self improvement)
6.Im willing to train for years to get the look I want
7.Why pin gear? cause everyone else does? Ide rather be the one that achieved something that was said impossible.

I train and do everything perfectly as if im a pro but im willing to except the fact that Ill never look like a ''pro'' even though I do everything else perfectly, differences we have are genetics and loads of drugs, gh insulin tren clen winstrol etc, just typed whatever came to my mind.



Btw, How the hell to pros in there young ages get away with gear? then everyone tells us kids not to do it, obvious alexey lesukov was not natty at 16 or 17, maybe some people can get away with it and some cant. Or others may have many doctors supervising them.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 22, 2013)

Rize said:


> 1.To young (17)
> 2.I hope I can get a little taller (5'7)
> 3.I would be blasting and cruising + no sources
> 4.Natty feels better, no worries about future health risks
> ...




You should look into figure skating or synchronized swimming instead of bodybuilding, those seem more in line with your views and natural abilities.


----------



## Sherk (Aug 22, 2013)

What's gear?? I think pros only take protein shakes and creatine. I know those are pretty much steroids but I idolize the fact they have the balls to take that stuff. I hear creatine is dangerous.


----------



## Rize (Aug 22, 2013)

Sherk said:


> What's gear?? I think pros only take protein shakes and creatine. I know those are pretty much steroids but I idolize the fact they have the balls to take that stuff. I hear creatine is dangerous.



? How is that relevant to this thread at all, I take creatine protein pre-workouts, man... your pathetic.


----------



## Rize (Aug 22, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> You should look into figure skating or synchronized swimming instead of bodybuilding, those seem more in line with your views and natural abilities.



Ignorant cunt, would expect the older to be wiser, obviously not.


----------



## Dr.G (Aug 22, 2013)

Rize said:


> Sick and tired of being false advertized by things that are not possible. I train like im ronnie coleman but still look like your average joe that lifts hard. And ive been lifting for one year, its pretty heart breaking to find out that Ill never look like any of the pro's naturally. So just wondering if there is any true naturals I can look up to?


some people have  a better natural ability to build muscles than others, however with an intelligent way of working out and good healthy nutrition anyone can achieve a nice physique. But before you say anything i can tell you the following:
1- steroids are not the answer if you value your health and if you are a true bodybuilder
2- stuffing yourself with falsely advertised supplements is also not good
3-patience is one of the key elements and you should keep in mind that your ultimate natural physique will come in years of training, but will stay with you for many many years too.
i just saw that you are the one posting on another thread about your routine.
you are still 17 , i build muscle  if  i breathe and it took me 10 years to pack on big muscles...you are still young the good stuff will come later in life ...just stay away from drugs and all the bullshit people ingest trust me it will do you bad.


----------



## Dr.G (Aug 22, 2013)

not sure why officer farva keeps negging me ...this is a natural bodybuilding section, if he likes steroids so much  he can use them himself...no body is stopping him from doing so


----------



## Rize (Aug 22, 2013)

I agree, only supplements that are neccessary to me are creatine and beta alanine, protein powders are luxury along with pre-workouts as for other stuff of course I take my normal multi, fishoil.


----------



## Rize (Aug 22, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> not sure why officer farva keeps negging me ...this is a natural bodybuilding section, if he likes steroids so much  he can use them himself...no body is stopping him from doing so



Officer farva keeps negging you because he feels a sense of inferiority somewhere in real life so he must execute some form of power to make him self feel better, nothing but your pathetic internet warrior.
After all, why does reputation matter? this simple website could be taken down by a ddos.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 22, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> not sure why officer farva keeps negging me ...this is a natural bodybuilding section, if he likes steroids so much  he can use them himself...no body is stopping him from doing so





Rize said:


> Officer farva keeps negging you because he feels a sense of inferiority somewhere in real life so he must execute some form of power to make him self feel better, nothing but your pathetic internet warrior.
> After all, why does reputation matter? this simple website could be taken down by a ddos.




Negged again for crying.  Seriously stay away from the juice you two, it's for real men only.


----------



## Dr.G (Aug 22, 2013)

^^^ this is a natural bodybuilding section for real men ....you can go and exert your knowledge in the AAS section where some have to rely on juice because they do not have enough testosterone or they do not have enough dedication and guts to do it without cheating...when i was into bodybuilding you were still sucking on your bottle


----------



## Rize (Aug 22, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> ^^^ this is a natural bodybuilding section for real men ....you can go and exert your knowledge in the AAS section where some have to rely on juice because they do not have enough testosterone or they do not have enough dedication and guts to do it without cheating...when i was into bodybuilding you were still sucking on your bottle



Wow, Truthful words. Besides I did think this was a natural section anyways. Where is the admin? needs to ban some people.


----------



## Sherk (Aug 22, 2013)

Rize said:


> ? How is that relevant to this thread at all, I take creatine protein pre-workouts, man... your pathetic.



It was a fucking joke dumbass. Go re read it and learn to have a sense of humor. It's a thing called sarcasm.


----------



## Rize (Aug 22, 2013)

Sherk said:


> It was a fucking joke dumbass. Go re read it and learn to have a sense of humor. It's a thing called sarcasm.



Oh, wow... Are ... you.. mad??


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 22, 2013)

lol you guys crack me up. as of the question maybe Nick Wright he just put up a vid on training with bostin loyd the guy with the one year transformation with sh*tload of gear peps. but who knows now days anyone can say natty and be on gear even that young. he has a youtube channel. its a toss up for chris jones but hes 24 25 and lui marco hes older and his voice is annoying again tho still older im sure you can find someone


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 22, 2013)

relax we all just gotta have fun they give me sh*t too lol


----------



## Sherk (Aug 23, 2013)

Rize said:


> Oh, wow... Are ... you.. mad??



Lol. Not in the slightest. You need to lighten up and learn how to take shit as a joke sometimes. If you read my post, you'd clearly notice its a sarcastic statement.


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Aug 23, 2013)

Man I always looked up to Arnold , it didn't matter if I wasn't enhanced at the time and I knew he was , just seeing his figure was jaw dropping , and gave me a reason to never quit lifting.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2013)

OP - check out Rob Riches . . . dude is 100% natty and jerked as hell . . . plenty of dudes on this forum would suck him off


----------



## Rize (Aug 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> OP - check out Rob Riches . . . dude is 100% natty and jerked as hell . . . plenty of dudes on this forum would suck him off



Rob looks crazy for natty, imagine how he would look on some tren, thats besides the fact though. People say hes not natty but honestly doesent matter anymore. That looks definitely possible to me though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2013)

I got a natty mate who looks jerked as hell - he knows his nutrition and training, and has some killer genetics


----------



## Rize (Aug 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I got a natty mate who looks jerked as hell - he knows his nutrition and training, and has some killer genetics



I believe it, no doubt about it. I personally think I got mediocre genetics. I was able to pack a lot of muscle considering I was a noob, I get compliments all the time and distant friends think I use, but then again 4 pack abs on 18% bf is good looking to the general population.

But yeah, I try to do everything right, I got a scale, I train harder then anyone I see in the gym, I always get weird looks ''trains at la fitness'' and I eat like a bear ahahaha. Getting fat as hell now though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2013)

Just gotta keep going and make adjustments as you learn. It's a life long commitment not a fad bro


----------



## Rize (Aug 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Just gotta keep going and make adjustments as you learn. It's a life long commitment not a fad bro



Of course, I love training, even if I dident gain any weight I would still train cause I love the feeling.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 24, 2013)

Keep at it OP, you seem like a bright kid. I'm sure your going to achieve what ever goals you have set forth for yourself. I think everyone is entitled to their views on any subject, AAS included. 

That being said I'm a big advocate on steroid use, but I do belive there is a time and place for them. Most in all reality did not hit their genetic potential before using, my self included. That doesn't make them any less dedicated to our sport or lifestyle. I have however come across many who do indeed perceive AAS use as a short cut, and do indeed not train near as hard as most. 

Still though, there are many purists who still use, myself included. 

Good luck with your goals, like I said, I see no reason why you won't be able to accomplish them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rize (Aug 24, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Keep at it OP, you seem like a bright kid. I'm sure your going to achieve what ever goals you have set forth for yourself. I think everyone is entitled to their views on any subject, AAS included.
> 
> That being said I'm a big advocate on steroid use, but I do belive there is a time and place for them. Most in all reality did not hit their genetic potential before using, my self included. That doesn't make them any less dedicated to our sport or lifestyle. I have however come across many who do indeed perceive AAS use as a short cut, and do indeed not train near as hard as most.
> 
> ...



I agree, and thanks a lot, I appreciate it.


----------



## Swfl (Aug 24, 2013)

Negged  It's called humor if you cant laugh at yourself then there is a mental problem.



Rize said:


> Ignorant cunt, would expect the older to be wiser, obviously not.


----------



## Rize (Aug 25, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Negged  It's called humor if you cant laugh at yourself then there is a mental problem.



U mad?


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm still rolling with Arnold lol


----------



## Swfl (Aug 26, 2013)

Rize said:


> U mad?



All the time. Im a huge ball of tren rage.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rize (Aug 29, 2013)

Swfl said:


> All the time. Im a huge ball of tren rage.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4



lmfaoo


----------



## Shivalismith (Oct 2, 2013)

i am seeing how much inspiring the conversation is running here .. at least the guy is still into discussion and looking for the good suggestions so it must be provided in a healthy way


----------



## To swole 43 (Oct 6, 2013)

Bro I'm 17 and I model and I'm pretty successful at it , my advice to you in order to build a killer physique you need to do whatever it takes and devote everything to it , I can say that because basically my career depends on how I look , but I'm 17 and I beat dudes way older then me at auditions , just do whatever it takes , even if it's not the right thing haha


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 6, 2013)

Rize said:


> 1.To young (17)
> 2.I hope I can get a little taller (5'7)
> 3.I would be blasting and cruising + no sources
> 4.Natty feels better, no worries about future health risks
> ...


you sound mature for your age. Just train natural for now. Genetics plays a large roll in this. Just eat clean , get plenty of protein , get plenty of sleep , and train like an animal


----------



## flex365 (Oct 6, 2013)

Rize said:


> I agree, only supplements that are neccessary to me are creatine and beta alanine, protein powders are luxury along with pre-workouts as for other stuff of course I take my normal multi, fishoil.


Unless you're consuming nearly 2 grams of protein per lb of bodyweight you're not going to be seeing much in the way of results. Be it from whole foods or supplementing with protein that and lots and lots of carbs need to be ingested if you train anything like you say you do.  The protein builds and repairs muscle the carbs supply the energy and speed recovery. BTW 1 year of training is nothing. I talk to alot of kids your age and all they talk about is cutting and bulking, cutting and bulking. They can't do 1 thing for more than a few weeks. They have no muscle to begin with but they're cutting and bulking. Train for size. Train to failure and don't stop until you get there.  Ron Hanson  natural Mr.Universe  has a web site.


----------



## Intense (Oct 6, 2013)

You're posting on a overall "pro steroids" forum, this is the advice you're going to get from members. Personally I feel like staying natural is great, especially if you have no goals of competing. 

Stay natural, eat healthy, and lift for sense of well being. However, I don't know any natural physiques that are inspirations, other than genetic freaks, whos physiques arent attainable for the average joe.


----------



## exerciseordie (Oct 6, 2013)

Rob riches failed a drug test...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2013)

exerciseordie said:


> Rob riches failed a drug test...



Details!


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 6, 2013)

Rize said:


> Sick and tired of being false advertized by things that are not possible. I train like im ronnie coleman but still look like your average joe that lifts hard. And ive been lifting for one year, its pretty heart breaking to find out that Ill never look like any of the pro's naturally. So just wondering if there is any true naturals I can look up to?


Hire an expert in bodybuilding nutrition and a personal trainer that is top of the line. After 6 months of being punished in the gym and at the kitchen table you will have the experience and information to make real changes to your body.


----------



## gamma (Oct 9, 2013)

Definitely not if your talking about pro body builders. But there are plenty of dudes that are natural that look good. eat train sleep and repeat!! You will grow ur body has no choice.


----------



## Intense (Oct 9, 2013)

gamma said:


> Definitely not if your talking about pro body builders. But there are plenty of dudes that are natural that look good. eat train sleep and repeat!! You will grow ur body has no choice.



Unless low hormone levels/high myostatin have anything to say about it.


----------



## micheal78 (Jan 3, 2014)

Protein from red meat, poultry and fish build muscle most effectively.


----------

